# Twisted training video



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

If only all safety videos were like this, I might not fall asleep watching them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Paul353 said:


> If only all safety videos were like this, I might not fall asleep watching them.


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That was funny!

This one has English subtitles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-oB6DN5dYWo


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

the great thing is people will actually pay attention to a funny safety video 
as listen to some boring statistic:laughing:

good video though


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Good chuckle.


----------



## RonBaggett (Jan 9, 2013)

Always looking for good training videos. Our IT here has blocked youtube so I will have to wait til I get home to check it out. In the meantime if you like twisted safety videos, my 8 year old found one called "Dumb ways to die" also on youtube.


----------



## JourneymanInTraining (Mar 12, 2013)

I remember that video, pretty damn funny.

Another good one is the Vinnie Jones CPR "Stayin' Alive" video.

Oddly, I find they're better at communicating their point, and tend to stick with you, better than the dry, boring videos that are more common in North America. I constantly remember my CPR training when I hear that song, and I regularly think of dear old Klaus when I jump on the forklift.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILxjxfB4zNk


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

When I clicked on the link I admit I wasn't really happy about watching an 8 minute video. But it was well worth it.


----------



## RevTap (Mar 12, 2013)

It's apparently common in parts of Europe to make safety videos with crazy over-the-top effects and such (some funny, some not). Lot of special effects artists get their start that way. I've seen a few that looked more like Michael Bay movies than safety videos, it's great.


----------

